# Hi everyone!



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

Hi every body i am jack and i have 2 cats one called buster who like to sleep and annoy katy he sometimes gets on with her but they occasionaly play fight with each other because its normally katy who starts it but grabbing his tail or pouncing on the seat in the living room when buster is asleep.He also catches alot mice and brings them into the garden ( proberly gets them from the small field a few gardens away behind our house)overall he is a lovely cat and is haveing a good lazy life  . Katy is a kitten who reaaly annoys buster sometimes buy sometimes grabbing busters tail when he is wagging it,and also she is quite active as she likes running around and sitting in the garden trying to catch butterflys and occasionly fights with buster but overall she is a nice and cute cat who sits on your lap. so thats my cats!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, pretty funny stories :lol: and your cats are lovely  .


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hello, Jack! Welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute cats you have there Jack! Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------



## Tindi18 (Oct 3, 2004)

Welcome!
That's great how your cats get along so well. WHen I used to have mulitple cats, one was willing to be friends while the other one just wanted to be left alone. ,:]


----------



## JACKTHECATMAN (Aug 25, 2006)

hi every one thanks 4 the welcomes


----------

